

Work addiction--the best-dressed mental health problem of them all - ternaryoperator
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2013/09/the-work-addiction/309437/

======
Dj_Anthony2013
True. Actually the most high paid mental health disorder.

------
lutusp
> There's still no medical definition, but psychologists try their best to
> separate dedicated employees from true addicts.

Psychologists can be relied on to pathologize beneficial behaviors, behaviors
that set successful people apart from their peers. Anything that sets you
apart, positively or negatively, psychologists will think of a way to call it
a disease. If you're intelligent, you have Asperger's and you need help. If
you're enthusiastic about your work, you're a work addict and you need help.

But there's light at the end of the tunnel -- in the midst of a firestorm of
criticism over release of a new version of the mental diagnosis manual (the
DSM, the "bible" of psychiatry and psychology), the director of the NIMH
decided to phase it out as as having no scientific value:

[http://www.nimh.nih.gov/about/director/2013/transforming-
dia...](http://www.nimh.nih.gov/about/director/2013/transforming-
diagnosis.shtml)

Quote: "The strength of each of the editions of DSM has been “reliability” –
each edition has ensured that clinicians use the same terms in the same ways.
_The weakness is its lack of validity_ ... Patients with mental disorders
deserve better."

Obviously this won't stop psychologists from inventing more and better phony
diagnoses. But it may stop the public from listening to them.

